# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تخمین رتبه نشر الگو...بسیار دقیق!

## Afsoon_chashman

درصدای دوستامو وارد کردم ترازش یه 100تا اختلاف داشت خیلی دقیق تر از کانون و هیوا و گزینه 2هستش.
اینم اینکشه.
تخمین تراز کنکور ۱۳۹۵و تاثیر معدل برای زیر گروه‌های گروه آزمایشی علوم تجربی : نشر دریافت

فقط ترازو میگه.ضمن گفته ی خودشون یکمم بدبینانه در نظر گرفتن.
برحسب کنکور 95 و سختی دروس 95هست
خیلی وقتم هست اینجا نیومدم اگه همچین تاپیکی قبلا زده شده عذر میخوام :Yahoo (3):

----------


## -Morteza-

نشر دریافت رو نوشتی نشر الگو :Yahoo (21): 
قبلا هم معرفی شده بود.
1سرچ میکردید بد نبود. :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> نشر دریافت رو نوشتی نشر الگو
> قبلا هم معرفی شده بود.
> 1سرچ میکردید بد نبود.


1.حالا هرچی
2.سرچ کردم ندیدم!

----------


## -Morteza-

> 1.حالا هرچی
> 2.سرچ کردم ندیدم!


1-حالا چرا میزنی؟ :Yahoo (4): گفتم اصلاح کنی عنوان رو!

2-چه سرچ کردید!؟! کدو قل قلی بنویسید نمیاره ها :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  بزنید تخمین رتبه نشر دریافت همون اولی میاره :Yahoo (21): 

موفق باشی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> 1-حالا چرا میزنی؟گفتم اصلاح کنی عنوان رو!
> 
> 2-چه سرچ کردید!؟! کدو قل قلی بنویسید نمیاره ها بزنید تخمین رتبه نشر دریافت همون اولی میاره
> 
> موفق باشی


زدم تخمین رتبه.2 .3تای اولیو باز کردم دیدم واسه هیوا و گزینه 2 و کانون بود

----------


## erica

> زدم تخمین رتبه.2 .3تای اولیو باز کردم دیدم واسه هیوا و گزینه 2 و کانون بود


سلام کنکور رو چیکار کردی

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> سلام کنکور رو چیکار کردی


زبان و شیمیو خراب کردم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## erica

> زبان و شیمیو خراب کردم


چه رتبه ای میاری

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> چه رتبه ای میاری


حرفشو نرنیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

زیادم دقیق  و جالب نیست سامانش

----------


## asas

> زیادم دقیق  و جالب نیست سامانش


kamelan movafegham. taraze parsale mano 500 ta paeentar neshoon mide

----------


## artim

> kamelan movafegham. taraze parsale mano 500 ta paeentar neshoon mide


معدل که تو کنکور تاثیر نداره تراز نمرات هر درس تو کنکور تاثیر داره که رعایت نکردن
همچنین کسی که دیپلم غیر تجربی داره شرط معدلش فرق میکنه که بازم رعایت نکردن و....

----------


## _AHMADreza_

نشر دریافت یا نشر الگو  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## 0035

> kamelan movafegham. taraze parsale mano 500 ta paeentar neshoon mide


پایین تر نشون بده که خوبه.خدا کنه بالاتر نشون نده که امید الکی بده

----------


## asas

> پایین تر نشون بده که خوبه.خدا کنه بالاتر نشون نده که امید الکی بده


hamash alakie. parsal rotbe mano do babrabar neshun dad hameye takmin rotbeha

----------


## Milad98

من چندتا از کارنامه های 94 رو داشتم

تواکثرتخمین رتبه ها زدم هیچکدوم نزدیک رتبه اصلی رو هم نشون ندادن

----------

